# Soo pleased!



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Just home from a Breed Champ Show where my bitch has been a little star today.
We got 1st in junior bitch, 1st in Novice and 1st in Post Grad. We were just pipped in the challenge because she's slightly out of coat, but I am so pleased with her, she showed her little socks off! 
She also won 3 bags of Royal Canin so she has definately earnt her tea today!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> Just home from a Breed Champ Show where my bitch has been a little star today.
> We got 1st in junior bitch, 1st in Novice and 1st in Post Grad. We were just pipped in the challenge because she's slightly out of coat, but I am so pleased with her, she showed her little socks off!
> She also won 3 bags of Royal Canin so she has definately earnt her tea today!


aww bless her shes obv a very cute chow


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow fantastic
well done :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well done, you both deserve to be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Well done! No wonder you are pleased with her!!
xx


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you very much. Really chuffed, more so really because the judge is a breed specialist and took time to say how much he liked her.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done :thumbup: any pics


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats, thats a great result!!!!


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't got any pics because I forgot my camera  but I have asked the secretary to send me some, so will hopefully get them. I will post them once I do.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> I haven't got any pics because I forgot my camera  but I have asked the secretary to send me some, so will hopefully get them. I will post them once I do.


:yikes: :hand: tut tut :lol: will look forward to seeing them


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Oh well done! You must be a very proud mumma, can't wait to see the photos


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

well done,does that mean shes qualified for next years crufts? i know you qualify at a champ show but not sure on the process as i have a crossbreed but have friends with pedigrees that would love to show at champ level but cant due to the fact they dont drive and train times dont seem to match but they are doing well at open level.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, yes her first in Junior and Post Grad would give her Crufts qualification. We had already qualified for next years Crufts at this years Crufts, but it's always nice to earn a qualification place IMO.

To qualify for Crufts generally you need a 1st 2nd or 3rd at a Champ
show, but certain classes won't give you a qualification.

Here is a link of info about qualifying for Crufts, it's for 2011 but should be generally the same for 2012 I think.

Qualification for dfs Crufts 2011 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

I do enjoy both the open and the Champ
Shows but unfortunately not a lot of open shows local to me have Chow classes


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

SmokeyRabbit said:


> well done,does that mean shes qualified for next years crufts? i know you qualify at a champ show but not sure on the process as i have a crossbreed but have friends with pedigrees that would love to show at champ level but cant due to the fact they dont drive and train times dont seem to match but they are doing well at open level.


You can also qualify at Open shows by winning Best In Show or Best Puppy In Show 

Fab news on those wins though, I'd be walking on air for days if one of mine had won all that, lol!!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

WOW
Congratulations to you and the Gorgeous Chleo 
Linda


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done! Fabulous results - you must be really proud of her :thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Just home from a Breed Champ Show where my bitch has been a little star today.
> We got 1st in junior bitch, 1st in Novice and 1st in Post Grad. We were just pipped in the challenge because she's slightly out of coat, but I am so pleased with her, she showed her little socks off!
> She also won 3 bags of Royal Canin so she has definately earnt her tea today!


Well done!!
By the way do you know Sue " Simcha chows"?


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm still sitting on a cloud! Lol 
Yes I do know who Sue is, I don't know her personally but I know who she is.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wow what a great day . well done x:thumbup1:


----------



## frodos_electric_guitar (Nov 19, 2010)

It was lovely to meet you yesterday! Congrats on the wins. We had a fantastic day (in fact before I saw this I made a post in general about how wonderful it was! ).


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Fantastic congratulations!!!!


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Just received a pic- it isnt from in the ring, but just after our first class.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Good job! You must be so proud!


----------

